# Attachments with my book?



## arnegevaert (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi,
I've downloaded the Kindle app for Mac, and I've bought a book that teaches programming. As they mostly do, this book came with some attachments: source code, images, etc. However, I can't seem to find these files on my computer. Are they hidden somewhere, or do these kinds of "attachments" just not come with the Kindle version of books?

Thanks,
Arne Gevaert


----------



## arnegevaert (Dec 30, 2012)

Nevermind, clearly I haven't searched thoroughly enough. Turns out I just had to download the source code from their website. Sorry about that.


----------

